# Mother and Baby Group in Cairo



## tamisz (Feb 4, 2010)

I will be moving to Maadi at the end of the month with my husband and baby girl. My baby is 9 months and I am looking for a mother and baby group in Maadi or in another part of Cairo. Does anyone know if anything like this is going on? I would love to meet other mums and to give my baby an opportunity to interact with some other babies. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tamisz said:


> I will be moving to Maadi at the end of the month with my husband and baby girl. My baby is 9 months and I am looking for a mother and baby group in Maadi or in another part of Cairo. Does anyone know if anything like this is going on? I would love to meet other mums and to give my baby an opportunity to interact with some other babies. Thanks in advance for your help.



Hi and welcome to the forum,
.. I am unaware of a mother and baby group in the area but joining an expat club of which there are plenty in Maadi will bring you into contact with other parents and they will show you the way. If there are no groups, why not start your own? Get in touch with one of the expat groups and see if you can use the club house for a meeting during the day.
There areo7 lots of churches of various denominations and they may have a mother and toddler/baby group.

Maiden


----------



## tamisz (Feb 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum,
> .. I am unaware of a mother and baby group in the area but joining an expat club of which there are plenty in Maadi will bring you into contact with other parents and they will show you the way. If there are no groups, why not start your own? Get in touch with one of the expat groups and see if you can use the club house for a meeting during the day.
> There areo7 lots of churches of various denominations and they may have a mother and toddler/baby group.
> 
> Maiden


Thanks for your reply. What's an expat club - do you mean like CSA? Are there other organisations like that? I have emailed CSA to see if they know of a mother and baby group otherwise I will try to organise one as you suggested. What would be the best way to do that - is there some kind of noticeboard at the CSA or should I try to recruit via this forum? thanks again.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi,

expat clubs... clubs where expatriates meet normally not open to local passport holders.
I am sure you could use the CSA notice board and send out an invite in here.
Have you been to Cairo? 
Maiden


----------



## natasha2812 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi 
I am moving to Maadi in August and have an 11 month old son. I too am looking for mother and baby groups to socialise when we arrive. If you set up a group please let me know and I will join you when we arrive in August. Hope your move goes well.


----------



## tamisz (Feb 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi,
> 
> expat clubs... clubs where expatriates meet normally not open to local passport holders.
> I am sure you could use the CSA notice board and send out an invite in here.
> ...


thanks for the explanation - i can see now that you have a sticky about the BCA - i guess that would be another option. yes i've been to Cairo a few times but only for short periods of time and never with a baby so i'm feeling a little nervous about it..


----------



## tamisz (Feb 4, 2010)

natasha2812 said:


> Hi
> I am moving to Maadi in August and have an 11 month old son. I too am looking for mother and baby groups to socialise when we arrive. If you set up a group please let me know and I will join you when we arrive in August. Hope your move goes well.


if I find a group or set one up I will certainly let you know.


----------



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

There is no official mother and baby group at the CSA as far as I am aware, but I notice that many expats and locals (cos it is free for all) gather there with their babies and little tots in the mornings,say from 9.30 to about 1 pm. If you want to place a notice at the CSA, you will have to pay. I don't remember how much - you can always check at the customer service counter.


----------



## tamisz (Feb 4, 2010)

ArabRose said:


> There is no official mother and baby group at the CSA as far as I am aware, but I notice that many expats and locals (cos it is free for all) gather there with their babies and little tots in the mornings,say from 9.30 to about 1 pm. If you want to place a notice at the CSA, you will have to pay. I don't remember how much - you can always check at the customer service counter.


thanks for replying - that's very useful to know.


----------

